# Join my movie club



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

Its free.

Simply write down your last favorite 10-20 movies. When one or more people have a match a conversation will be encouraged to ensue regarding but not limited to the movie.

I will be glad to accept suggestion about the club but please remember it is my idea and I am the boss.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Waiting for your list boss..............


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

Last viewed to oldest, just ones I liked fairly well, I have netflix

1. The Italian
2. Mamma Roma
3. The Sea Inside
4. The Conformist
5. Gomorrah
6. The Thief
7. Quinceanera
8. State of Play
9. Maria Full of Grace
10. Planet Earth
11. The Glass Menagerie
12. Hud
13. Baby Doll
14. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof
15. Steely Dan in Concert
16. Citizen Kane
17. A Streetcar Named Desire
18. The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie
19. Wonder Boys
20. Bill Hicks: Sane Man
21. Gran Torino
22. Bill Hicks Live
23. Lewis Black Unleashed + Two others
24. Bill Majher Victory BEgins at Home +3 others
25. City of God
26. I.O.U.S.A.
27. Run Fat Boy Run
28. Man on Wire
29. Snow Angels
30. Mongol


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

In no particular order....

Absence of Malice
Murphy's Romance
Pulp Fiction
True Romance
Reservoir Dogs
Leon the Professional
Bullitt
Vanishing Point (the original)
Saving Private Ryan
Mississipi Burning
Easy Rider
One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest
Eat Drink Man Woman
Big Night
Avatar
Legends of the Fall
.....


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Here are some I have .....


Death at a Funeral 
Naked Gun
Rob Roy
Dances with Wolves
The English Patient
Braveheart
Without a Paddle
Led Zepplin Live at Royal Albert Hall
David Gilmour Live at Royal Albert Hall
Queen Live in Montreal
Fried Green Tomatoes
Goodfellas
Moby Dick
To Kill a Mocking bird
Mask
Bridge to Maddison County
A Street car named Desire
Vatel
Pride and Prejudice
French Kiss
The Green Mile
The Notebook
Sayanara 
All James Bond movies
Operas and musicals


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I recently watched Dances with Wolves.
I'm sorry I waited so long to do so, great movie.
Should be on my list.
Goodfellas is another one.
I'm sure others are like this, but even though I own it and can watch it whenever I want, uncut, I tend to overlook it (and other movies), but when I flip channels and find it on, I end up watching it.

I thought Cher did a great job in Mask, and Eric Stoltz is one of my favorite actors.
Add it to my list.


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

I liked Pulp and Coo-coos nest, could not follow English Patient but should try again.

I have heard The Best of Youth is good and The Lives of Others goes on List with Il Postino.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

How can I forget Forrest Gump....

_My __momma__ always said, "Life was __like__ a box of chocolates. You never __know__ what you're gonna get."_

"_Yes__. Well, I-I don't __know__. Sometimes it would __stop__ raining long __enough__ for the stars to __come__out..__. and __then__ it was __nice__. It was __like__ just before the sun goes to bed __down__ on the __bayou__. __There__ was always a __million__ sparkles on the __water..__. __like__ that __mountain__lake__. It was so clear, Jenny, it looked __like__there__ were two skies one on top of the other. And __then__ in the desert, when the sun comes up, I couldn't __tell__ where __heaven__ stopped and the __earth__ began. It's so beautiful."_

I learned so much with this movie.....
http://www.quotes.net/movies/4134


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, Petals - 


not 




BRAVEHEART? :look:

Mel Gibson has a lot to answer for!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ishbel,

It is not for Mel Gibson.....its for.......its for ...........



It's for the music, great music in that movie. :lol::lol:
As for men in kilts , I cover my eyes.


Legends of the Fall.....great fly fishing if I remember ?
Gran Torino....good one.
One flew over the cuckoo's nest.....Jack's best acting.

Kevin, great idea.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Legends of the Fall (1994)


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much, I read the article. Yes, this is the movie....the scenes are out of this world.
This must go on the list.

The other day I watched "Of mice and men" , it was sad, he killed his own brother ? 
Last night I watched "A few good men", Jack says, "You want the truth.....you can't handle the truth". 
Marlon Brando played in Sayanara the other night as well, he always had this heavy accent as if he had mashed potatoes in his mouth....as well as the Godfather....more mashed potatoes. But he can act.

Now Morgan Freeman in Shawshank did his best acting in that drama.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, the cinematography is excellent.

Another great one I forgot.
Also, he and Jack are awesome in The Bucket List.
My list is growing.


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

To be honest I was not crazy about Bucket List but Shawshank was great.

Green mile was alot of fun and I really liked Hopkins in The World Fastest Indian.

Manda Bala from Brazil was very interesting.

Thanks for contributing to the club. It is now a collective with all members equal in all respects.

Thanks for mentioning Mice and Men, I remember that from 40 years back and want to see again.

Slingblade was another good one.

Naked gun was hilarious and I enjoy Mr. Bean too.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If you have not seen "Death at a funeral"....well I watched it , that was funny too. There are some scenes where the laughing hurt.

I have a few more....what are your opinions ?

The great Escape
Gladiator
Unforgiven 
Good will Hunting
Ben Hur
Spartacus
Casino Royale
The Usual Suspect (the only movie that kept me guessing who did it right to the end)
Master and Commander

What do you think ?


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

I liked The Great Escape and I think I had Good Will Hunting mixed up with the Shawshank redemption. Which movie has the warden popping himself in the end?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

It was Shawshank.....

any thoughts on the other movies .....The usual suspect ? the others...


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

The Great Escape is, well, great.
Gladiator is another good movie. I made a point of watching it once we got the 40" lcd.
Unforgiven is a great Eastwood movie, but I still like The Outlaw Josie Wales the best, so wedge it into my list.
Master and Commander was good, but I don't think I'd add it to my personal favorites.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok,

I will think of some more .....can we add older movies ?


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

Perhaps my friends would tolerate a little talk about favorite actors too.

Russel Crowe is one of mine and I like him in 4:10 to Yuma.

Morgan Freeman is very good also but I think it cheapens his image when he appears in movies that are not that good.

Willem DeFoe is good too.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

That would go for pretty much anyone who has built up an image you admire, no?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree....I would like to post more stuff....but....where is the boss ?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Just a thought.....

The Untouchables
A Bronx Tale
Road to Perdition
Donny Brasco


Do you remember these ones ?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I was actually just thinking of The Bronx Tale.
Great movie.
Love DeNiro.
Which brings me to: How could I forget Taxi Driver?

Then there's The Driver with Bruce Dern and Ryan O'Neal.

Speaking of Unforgiven (remember, we were  ), I love Gene Hackman.
He was great with Willem Dafoe in Mississipi Burning.
Just watched him again in The French Connection and Hoosiers.
Didn't care for him so much as Lex Luthor though, lol.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ahhh, I was hoping The bronx Tale would be remembered. DeNiro is an interesting actor.
There are some pretty good movies with Michael Douglas and Sean Connery ....now they has come out with a few good ones too.
Taxi Driver.....yes, Jodie Foster and the Cybil Sheppard ....that one ?
The movie with Ryan O'neal, wans't that about a bad cop ?

"Speaking of Unforgiven (remember, we were  ), I love Gene Hackman." Sure do.
The french Connection was pretty good, I must say.
Scent of a woman with Al Pacino ?
I have to say that I really enjoyed "Dead Poet's Society". How did you like these ones ?
And where it the boss ?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

A small list:

Snatch
Lock,Stock and two smoking barrells...both by Guy Ritchie, convoluted, funny british underworld movies. Jason Statham got his start here before he pushed out a buncha crap.

The Black Fox, Inspector General, The Court Jester and White Christmas .... noone else gets me all nostalgic about my youth like Danny Kaye. singer, dancer and comedian this man is a freaking legend. He is the only reason I can listen to musicals at all.


The Evil Dead series ... I love Bruce Campbell and Sam Raimi is a great director.


I have more love and like but here are a few I think are overated:

Pulp Fiction: sometimes Quentin Tarantino just doesn't get it right and you end up watching a buncha scenes instead of a movie. i feel this happened here and with Inglorious Basterds. 

Dances with Wolves: I really wanted to like this movie when it came out, Last of the Mohicans (great film) was just out and this looked to be in the same vein. couldn't stay awake, fell asleep four times trying to watch this flick, twice in the middle of the day.

well that should be enough for now..more later


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Forgot about the Guy Ritchie movies.
Snatch is incredible.
I watched it with the Pikey subtitles so I could more easily understand what Brad Pitt's character was saying.
At one point he rattles off a long line of something and the subtitle reads "???".
Even they couldn't figure out what he said. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

My husband and I had our date night last night. We went to see Bold and Fresh at a movie theatre. Can I include this one? 

or maybe not...:look:


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay I am back, what happened to the club.  Best of Youth is a wonderful movie I just saw, 6 hrs.


----------

